# A pod dripper - The Jester by Vapefly



## Timwis (5/6/19)

I see a thread already in this section for the Smoant new pod device which will have an RBA available but what about this new gem from Vapefly.

It has a rebuildable dripper pod and yes there is an option to get both the standard pod and dripper pod included in the kit.

The device also has 3 constant output settings and as one is 4.8V means the device must have voltage boost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)

This looks wicked!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This looks wicked!


And many say innovation is dead!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> And many say innovation is dead!



I think Vaping, although no longer in it's "beginning" phase is far from stagnating, a lot of innovation still to come as the industry keeps on growing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/19)

Thanks for the info. IMHO all innovation is to be welcomed.

My only issue with a dripper pod is that the only advantage I see with a pod is size, portability, and ease of use. If I only owned this pod system then I would love the dripper option. Hopefully, it would improve the flavour which is lacking in pod systems. 

For me, the issue would be that I have tons of better dripping/squonking options.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the info. IMHO all innovation is to be welcomed.
> 
> My only issue with a dripper pod is that the only advantage I see with a pod is size, portability, and ease of use. If I only owned this pod system then I would love the dripper option. Hopefully, it would improve the flavour which is lacking in pod systems.
> 
> For me, the issue would be that I have tons of better dripping/squonking options.


Yes but that argument could be made about any pod system that their are devices matched with atty's that give better results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/19)

I have just found a YouTube coil building video for the Jester. It would appear to be more like a RDTA which is IMO a far better option on a pod than a dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have just found a YouTube coil building video for the Jester. It would appear to be more like a RDTA which is IMO a far better option on a pod than a dripper.



Yes if you look at the pics i included it is what i would class as an RDTA but is marketed for what it's worth as a dripper pod. Which brings us to possibly the next pod innovation how long before a pod device has a tiny squonk bottle watch this space you just know it will happen!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/6/19)

Rebuildable Pods, what I have been saying needs to happen for some time now, good to see the innovation. 

I only just saw this Pod this morning on my Instagram feed and already @Timwis has it and done his review, excellent stuff once again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Rebuildable Pods, what I have been saying needs to happen for some time now, good to see the innovation.
> 
> I only just saw this Pod this morning on my Instagram feed and already @Timwis has it and done his review, excellent stuff once again!


No i don't have it just saw it on Heaven Gifts, fingers crossed i will get it for review as Vapefly usually send me their products but as i have to do honest reviews you just never know. Example i had issues with a disposable tank being included with the Taggerz which resulted in Smoant sending me to Coventry another example is i was going to be sent the Creator DNA75C for review from Vapecige but unfortunately for me they sent their DNA 250C device first that had a door that moved worse than the one on the Drag 2 and had cheap looking buttons that rattled just blowing on them so that was the end of me reviewing things for Vapecige, unfortunately most manufacturers expect a reviewers job is to help sell product but as i keep telling them i am not an influencer i am a reviewer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> No i don't have it just saw it on Heaven Gifts, fingers crossed i will get it for review as Vapefly usually send me their products but as i have to do honest reviews you just never know. Example i had issues with a disposable tank being included with the Taggerz which resulted in Smoant sending me to Coventry another example is i was going to be sent the Creator DNA75C for review from Vapecige but unfortunately for me they sent their DNA 250C device first that had a door that moved worse than the one on the Drag 2 and had cheap looking buttons that rattled just blowing on them so that was the end of me reviewing things for Vapecige, unfortunately most manufacturers expect a reviewers job is to help sell product but as i keep telling them i am not an influencer i am a reviewer.


And that is why I enjoy your reviews so much @Timwis! Stick to your guns, stay honest and true.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And that is why I enjoy your reviews so much @Timwis! Stick to your guns, stay honest and true.


I am very enthusiastic about vaping and do have a starting point the opposite of a well known youtube out the box reviewer of wanting to like the product. So because my positive glass half full nature i believe comes across in my reviews they tend to be positive for the most part but if i find a con or cons they have to be mentioned whether that is going to upset who sent the product or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> No i don't have it just saw it on Heaven Gifts, fingers crossed i will get it for review as Vapefly usually send me their products but as i have to do honest reviews you just never know. Example i had issues with a disposable tank being included with the Taggerz which resulted in Smoant sending me to Coventry another example is i was going to be sent the Creator DNA75C for review from Vapecige but unfortunately for me they sent their DNA 250C device first that had a door that moved worse than the one on the Drag 2 and had cheap looking buttons that rattled just blowing on them so that was the end of me reviewing things for Vapecige, unfortunately most manufacturers expect a reviewers job is to help sell product but as i keep telling them i am not an influencer i am a reviewer.



That is music to my ears @Timwis
Keep on doing what you're doing and explaining the good *and the bad*
And thank you for sharing your reviews here on ECIGSSA - and being involved in questions that follow 

PS - Hope you get this Vapefly product - am keen to hear what you think. It looks very interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

